# One for Canon Europe - Canon Ireland or Canon Retailer



## Octavian (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe if Canon read the forums or a retailer could answer this one:

Prices in Europe for the Canon EOS 6d are pre-ordering at €1,999 why in Ireland are we 'EXPECTED' to pay €2,200?

I would appreciate a reasonable answer as this sort of pricing I hate to say deters me from buying in Ireland. and instead importing from e.g. Germany.

It cant be the VAT difference as Germany are on 19% i believe so the difference doesnt come to €200 more.

Lenses are also more.

Forgive my tone but it is annoying to say the least and not good for Retailers if this RRP pricing is governed by Canon.... anyone?

however if I was to walk into a Canon retailer in Germany and buy a 6D with say a 16-35mm L II 
example from www.pixass.de as a random German Site also you can check www.idealo.de for same products:

These would cost €1,359 for the 16-35 L II and €1,999 for 6D Total €3,358 + shipping was <€20
Compared to a retailer in Ireland it would be €3,708 why is there a €340 odd euro difference this equates to a little over 9% price difference - so would a shop say ok so we'll take a bit of that if someone was to haggle a bit?

Thanks
n


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 26, 2012)

I am neither working for Canon nor for a retailer, but I know the situation (having done business with several Canon retailers in other countries).

Prices are set depending on the expected sales situation in a given region. If a region is perceived as being more well-to-do compared to others, then prices are higher, sometimes much higher.

I can only advise to import from other EU-countries. If many do the same, prices for Canon products in Ireland will drop, because locally retailers will sell less. As long as people appear to keep buying at higher prices, the prices will stay up.

Although it is quite understandable to be angry, because of the inconvenience, you might do some price comparisons on vacation to countries with extremely high prices. Then you will come to like Irish prices better (not in absolute terms, but at least in comparison).


----------



## Octavian (Sep 26, 2012)

Cheers AmbientLight,

I guess supply and demand or in this case price Vs demand, normal business ethics I guess but it only goes to a certain point where internet sales and shop savy people will cripple this practise and bring prices particularly when we are talking EU countries.

I will however shop local first as always and see where I stand in terms of return convenience support etc.

Ive I can haggle enough then I'll either be told to leave the shop ;D or I will get a better price closer to other EU prices. 

Regards,
N


----------



## luoto (Sep 26, 2012)

They still believe the hype about the Celtic Tiger


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 26, 2012)

Just look at some of the other countries and you may feel like a Celtic Tiger again.

There are much worse places compared to Ireland. I don't need to drop names here. Some countries are regularly in the news for a reason.


----------

